# I Hate Running.....



## BoomerGirl (Apr 10, 2014)

As I stated, I hate running. It hurts my feet and knees but I still want to loose a couple pounds. I'm not heavy or anything but I feel self conscious about it so I'm going to try. Just to inform you this is my own decision and no one said anything bad about my weight. Does anyone have any idea's for exercises that doesn't include any type of running but will still help me get in shape? Thanks.


----------



## Cossack (Jul 26, 2013)

Jogging


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Proper warmup helps to avoid injuries. Before running you should walk and jog a bit. Be sure you're wearing good shoes too, used up footwear can cause injuries as well.

Running is good cardio, strength exercises makes for stronger muscles, which burns more calories. Calisthenics can be a good at-home strength exercise (there's books on them and the internet can help too).


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

BoomerGirl said:


> As I stated, I hate running. It hurts my feet and knees but I still want to loose a couple pounds.



Yeah, you probably need better foot wear. 

You can also run barefoot, it most likely will be better for you unless there's broken glass.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I hate running. I bike.


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

Biking, swimming, going to the local fitness center, stuff like that. Though I also prefer biking I still run, it gives me this odd feeling like getting high or something.. Nothing really matches that feeling, compared to the other activities possible.
I've got some sort of ankle injury or weakness, which makes my right foot hurt like hell, but after running 2 miles it always decreases.
I'd suggest attempting to run for about 5 days in a row, not longer than 1 mile or so, but just to get a feeling of what it would be like.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

I hate running too, its a weird feeling all of our internal organs flipping and flopping about inside. But I *love* second wind. Once I reach it, I can run forever, very strange calming feeling.
My favourite exercise is taking my time biking/roller-blading the three-hour seawall in Vancouver. Good scenery is nice to work out with. : )


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

BoomerGirl said:


> As I stated, I hate running.


Because you just started.



BoomerGirl said:


> It hurts my feet and knees but I still want to loose a couple pounds.


It's a part of the progress and there's no magic. You will run, it will hurt your feet and knees like hell. Then, (if you keep doing that while resting and eating right) your metabolism and legs can adapt to the stress. After all, you will be healthier and faster.



BoomerGirl said:


> I'm not heavy or anything but I feel self conscious about it so I'm going to try. Just to inform you this is my own decision and no one said anything bad about my weight.


I don't care who said what but apparently your legs were too weak to carry your body properly... Even if you are not overweight. So, keep running.



BoomerGirl said:


> Does anyone have any idea's for exercises that doesn't include any type of running but will still help me get in shape?


No pain, no gain. Just don't injure yourself.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swimming?


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Have a good look at your feet and get proper shoes. If you have very high arched feet you might need special shoes to prevent hurting your ankles and knees. Obviously; when you start running, it's going to hurt for a while. Make sure to recognize when the hurting goes beyond your average "ouch I'm sore and tired" and it doesn't feel better after 2 days of rest.

There is so much more in cardio land that you can do to lose weight: cycling, swimming, aerobics, the elliptical. If you want to stick with running to avoid having to get a gym membership it could be an idea to find out if there are runners clubs (formal or informal) in your area that you can train with.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sprinting is also fun.


----------



## BoomerGirl (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm kind of a wimp when it comes to pain so I have a hard time staying motivated. Any suggestions?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

BoomerGirl said:


> I'm kind of a wimp when it comes to pain so I have a hard time staying motivated.


Bike instead. Running is terrible on the knees unless you run on sand or loose soil.



> Any suggestions?


Don't run. Bike instead, that's much more efficient than running.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

When I was a teenager, I experienced a lot of pain from running as well.

Mostly it was knee paid - Osgood Schlatter.

But actually now that I'm grown, I love running. But I never do it. Because I don't like _going_ running.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Unless you're interested in running a marathon I don't see a point in an activity that's so ruinous to the knees.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

Step Aerobics. I lost weight just doing that. I'm self conscious about running as well...so following exercise videos is my thing.


----------



## N00bKefka (May 28, 2014)

It's all about physics...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

power walking. easier on the knees.


----------



## TattooedHorophile (Jul 7, 2014)

Running is bad for your knees and you also have to increase the intensity after only a couple of weeks to maintain results (same for jogging). Walking is a good alternative and so is weight lifting. Good Luck!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

*Walking/hiking*

I'm not a personal trainer, the information below is what I've learned through reading studies etc. and you should therefore read and look up the information stated below and make your own assessments. I would recommend that you talk to a professional personal trainer or doctor if you are unsure, as they would probably be able to provide the most accurate information. And if anyone that reads this feel like I've stated something wrong, then please make a reply with references to back your argument so that BoomerGirl can read and make an assessment from that. It also helps me to make counter-arguments or agree with you and make corrections to my statements.

The first tip would be to walk in a fast tempo; getting your pulse to about 60% of max pulse (whether or not that is optimal is a discussion for elsewhere, we want to keep it simple/easy on the legs for BoomerGirl by walking, not jogging or running) and do that for about 30-60 minutes each day. With proper nutrition and walking you'll burn a lot of fat. Keeping your pulse at about 60% of your max pulse -- max pulse being approximately HRmax = 191.5 − (0.007 × age^2) with a confidence interval of ±2–5 bpm [1] -- lets your body use the "slower" energy source consisting of adipose tissue instead of the "faster" energy source consisting of carbohydrates. Not as many calories will be burned as in a high-intensity workout (where less time is spent), but the body will use more adipose tissue than carbohydrates as fuel. [2]

Proper stretching before a walk will limit possible injuries during the walk, while the walking strengthens your feet and knees, and will eventually allow you to start jogging without feeling your feet or knees hurt. You can always start your day with stretching and then go out for a walk before breakfast and then eat when you get back.

Another problem with jogging is that unexperienced people flex their feet too much while running and therefore the soles can hurt a bit (by the constant tension and impact), that is why walking and at the same time relaxing your soles can be good practice. But in the end, you don't really need to jog to get to 60% of your max pulse where you'll start to burn adipose tissue, walking is enough.

I suggest reading the links listed below, especially the 2nd one as it'll give you insight regarding preceding statements in this post. For example, if you have a lot of time on your hands then a long walk/hike would be better while if you have a short amount of time a high-intensity workout – which your legs apparently can't handle – would be better.

I hope that you will be able to lose weight with all the tips and tricks people have given you in this thread.

References:

[1] Heart rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[2] http://norcalwaterpolo.com/downloads/54_07_Myth_Fat_Burn_Zone.pdf


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Walking plus a diet of lower calorie foods. (the rawer the better. Fruits, veggies, nuts, etc)


----------

